# Price Per Push 2-6" with 2" trigger help plz...



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

This is how I modeled my bid for apartments appoximatly 800,000 sq ft all together.. 
The owner wants this format..
2"-6" with a 2" trigger 
I figure every 2 inchs I will need to plow 2-6 means 3 pushes, is this right??
Then 6 to lets say 10" would be 2 more pushes..
This way if it only snows 2" and stops you push 1 and get paid for 3...
Does this look right????
If it snows 6-10" in in less than 24 hours same event, and you get 8" all together you push once more and get paid for 2..
But after 24 is new event and you start over 2-6" ect....
????


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mack;577641 said:


> This is how I modeled my bid for apartments appoximatly 800,000 sq ft all together..
> The owner wants this format..
> 2"-6" with a 2" trigger
> I figure every 2 inchs I will need to plow 2-6 means 3 pushes, is this right??
> ...


800,000 sq ft is a lot of area to push let me tell you first off.
Let me see if i can help you out a bit.
1st- What are you using to to do all this area. How many trucks do you have and most likely some sort of bobcat loader to move snow in case it gets tight.
2nd- When he says 2-6". he means he is going to pay you a set amount for pushing 2-6" inches and the two inch trigger is when he wants you to start pushing. With that much area to move snow there is NO WAY you are going to be able to push the area 3 times like you figured. So when it comes to billing for that 2-6 inch push.If you plow it once and have to go back over the area again and plow it again then you will charge him for 2 pushes. So every time you go there to push the property you charge them that amount for 2-6. 
3rd- Your question about does this look right? the answer is No..
4th-Here is what i do with my accounts on a per push basis.lets say it is a two acre lot
plow 2-5" = $250 per push
plow 6-10" = $400 per push
11" or above blizzard clause equals $125 per hour.
But i would never let any of my accounts get to that point. 
But if it snows 2 inches and i plow the account once and leave and then snows another 2 inches I come back and plow again lets say 2 hour later i charge them for two pushes that day, and so on and so on. So for that day I pushed the account 2 times at $250 per push = $500 I made for that account. So You are correct in some ways of your thinking, but thinking you get to charge him for three pushes when you really only pushed the lot one time is completely wrong. Quote below is wrong...
"This way if it only snows 2" and stops you push 1 and get paid for 3..."


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, I have a copy of old contract and I have to push every time 2" inches accumulates be there with in 2 hours, so you would never see 6 or 8 on ground at one time, its per 24 hour event then after 24 hours you get 2nd snow..
A base rate for each 24 hour period of snow fall...
This is 5 apartment complexes
I figure production rate of 7.5’ plow does 20,000 sq ft hour.
1 tool cat 8 ft plow or broom, 7 trucks= a little over 5 hours to plow
Salt and spreading= ??/ton
labor shoveling hour..
snow blower 60 hour..
I assume they like this better than seasonal contract.... saves them money and takes care of contractor..
payup


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

apartment complexes are normally cheap, i assume this means that if its less than 2 inchs you will do nothin, if its greater than 2 inchs you will plow th esnow however you see fit. and the owner will be expecting a bill, that says one - 2-6 inch plowing, reguardless of the number of times you plowed it, in that 24 yr period

less trucks more skidsteers, - unless this is different thatn any other apartment i have seen, trucks can only really do main runs


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mack;577678 said:


> Well, I have a copy of old contract and I have to push every time 2" inches accumulates be there with in 2 hours, so you would never see 6 or 8 on ground at one time, its per 24 hour event then after 24 hours you get 2nd snow..
> A base rate for each 24 hour period of snow fall...
> This is 5 apartment complexes
> I figure production rate of 7.5' plow does 20,000 sq ft hour.
> ...


Well I guess you have your answer there in the old contract, Have you ever done commercial snow plowing before. By the way you asked your question I come to the conclusion you have not, but since you have all this equipment then you must have. If you are only pushing 20,000 sqft an hour with a 7.5 ft blade that is under productivity levels for that size plow. I know there are parked cars, but that still seems low. Well I hope I could have helped a bit, but for me to put seven trucks on a site like that for 5 hours each for a total of 35 hours of labor at $125 per hour for a truck I would have to be making at least $4375 just for one push. that does not include walks, salting or anything else. Is that price anywhere you would be thinking?


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

yes that’s what I’m thinking..yes 2-6 = around 13,000..
Yes I have plowed for other contractors, O’Hare airport with front end loader, my 98 dodge 7.5 plow drive ways and parking lots, ranger with 6' plow.. I am operating engineer.
Now I have Toyota Tundra and toolcat..
Just need formulas and pricing to work proposal…
20,000 is low
25 or 30 you think??
100 an hour I figured you think 125.00 I been looking and most seem to be 95 hmm..
I guess my production rate offsets my hourly rate lol

Yes you are helping thanks…wesport


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

What about salt??
What do i add per ton of salt and spreading it..
100 - 110 ton??
Thanks


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not unless you have MORE than enough, stocked up from last year, at $35/ton, and are confident that prices are going to be plummeting. From what i've found there isnt even salt available for purchase at 100-110/ton


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ill be totally honest about this, you dont sound like you have anywere near the experiance, or knowlege to take on a job of that size, i respect the fact that your a local operator, and probally a good driver, but your buisness side of it is really lacking. and you dont seem to know your production that well either... most of my trucks can do well over 1 acre per hr production wise, with 8 foot plows , a smaller one will not be much less. i would need to see a pic of every site , but normly , you would need an SS for every site , so thats 4 plus your toolcat, salting, 5 tons , but u might not even be able to get it... $110 per ton charging rate? good luck buying for less than $125 this yr... again im not trying to rain on you , good luck with the account, but you dont seem to have any idea of what this will take to do it correctly. and i think your truely in over your head, maybe you could try a joint operation with someone, but going at this sole, with no idea about production, or the QTY of salt your going to need, proper equitment, what to charge ...and too top it all off, most apartments, have LOTS of sidewalks that can cost just as much as the parking lot to remove snow.... you might need 15-20 snow blowers, but you havent given us enought info about the side walks for me to tell you what you need


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

I mean 100 or 110 on top of salt price for spreading it by the ton.. yes i have contacted several mine and distributor and prices are really high.. Any tips for good salt price??
I have a contract that has all this specifics they want.
Just need formula and $$ rates to figure out competitive pricing.
I see you are local elite1msmith, any help is appreciated even negative thanks...


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

Sidewalks they want hourly..
Snow blower hourly.
Shoveling hourly.
Spread their calcium chloride, I figure same as shoveling hourly.
Here to learn, going to succeed.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

the way that your considering coming up with a salt price seems very high, send me a PM, ill see what i can do to help you


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you need a few more post before yo can send a PM


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

You reading my mind.. lol
How many?
New or reply’s


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

Do all these count??


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

so you understand, we are all here to help, and that includes keeping you from getting in over your head. but ill try to help you


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes those count, go down to the testing section, and make a bunch of worthless post down there...i would try to see how many you can get plowsite personall to edit, just to keep them on there toes ..lol


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

Any help is better than none...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think you need 15 or 20 , or 25 im not sure, maybe michael can chim in on it


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

You learning too..lol


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yes i am lol


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

I was chasing my tail in test area lol


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

just stay here to get post..:crying:


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

haha, i saw that, srry for giving you the wrong info


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

try after 15 posts .... its one of those 5 numbers


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

123456789 10 11 12 13 14 15:realmad:


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

Tuff forum>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

nope, maybe its 20


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

how many time lol:yow!:


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

qwertyhgfdsa


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

Checking gun ...prsport


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

poiuytghjkl;


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

blah , blah


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

going to 25
xysport


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

1234566777777777777


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

thing i need hmmmm.


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

wth this posting


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

and now 25 if this doesnt work!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i was almost sure it was 25 ?


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

26 popjseroihjzdsrohjg


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

27 ;orgjnal;gmn'a;ldskrmdrtgh;,m


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

28 ohsrOPIJG'POKIJSRAGPOKIJARG!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey stop with the post thing... so as i read up you also must be a member for atleast 10 days...

ill give you a hint... im at yahoo.com, 

elite1smith


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

29 just in time thanks for your time


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

and 30 or you want my email or somehting maybe..


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

mack;577833 said:


> and 30 or you want my email or somehting maybe..


Yeah...........


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i think you need to be a member for 10 days, also , im not sure, you can ask the moderator for help


----------



## mack (Sep 3, 2008)

[email protected] temp for you..


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sent u a message


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL

Yes you do need to be a member for 10 days and have 10 posts before your PM privleges are available.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;577852 said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes you do need to be a member for 10 days and have 10 posts before your PM privleges are available.


They all suck the same toby


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hahahaha, y yes they do, unless they have DP, then they may not be created equal...

im waitng for snow way too come out with a heated cutting edge... ur maybe lazors....starwars style


----------

